# 6 days after ovulation and brown spotting?????



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!!! I am experiencing some brown blood kinda like a discharge.. It has been 6 days since my ovulation day.. My period isn't suppose to come until the 20th, do you think this is implantation???


----------



## abster

Implantation happens genarally between cd 7&10, but can happen earlier or later. It certainly could be implantation if it stops again and there's only a little bit - ie you could get away with not using a towel - but you can never say for sure until you have a missed period and a BFP. If it keeps on going on and off until your period arrives then it could just be spotting. Has it ever happened before? 
Let us know what happens. Fingers crossed for you!
Abi x


----------



## ghostlykisses

I read that on average implantation happens on 6dpo so that *could* be what you have experienced.


----------



## magicvw

If it is just today, then I would start to feel excited it could be implantation. If you get some brown more or less every day though, it's likely to be pre-af spotting, possibly caused by low progesterone, or some other condition. I have suffered from pre-af spotting from 5/6 dpo for eons and noone knows why! It's horrible because it gets your hopes up every month. The month I got my bfp was the one when I didn't spot! Hoping it is implantation for you! xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!!!! I only experienced the brown spotting for one day and that is it! I've experienced some nausea and cramps but not everyday! I hope this is it girls!!!!! Cross your fingers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~chipper~

Sounds hopeful that it could be implantation bleeding, FX'd for you! xx


----------



## bernina

Hi rustyswife.

I have pretty much the same thing going on this cycle. Yesterday at 6 dpo I noticed pink creamy cm when wiping. Didn't show up on my underwear and prob would never have noticed if I wasn't obsessed with checking every last sign. The spotting continues today at 7 dpo and was a bit more red in the morning when checking cervix and now it's back to off white/creamy pink, still very scant, no pantyliner required. 

I have had spotting with the last few cycles but it was at 8 and 9 dpo. This is my first cycle taking a B vitamin complex to try and lengthen my shorter luteal phase. Not sure if that could have anything to do with the earlier spotting (I'm guessing probably not). I also had a sharp temperature dip on 6 dpo and it returned to the higher post ovulation level on 7 dpo. Will be interesting to see what my temp is tomorrow. I'm having some weird cramping sensations although it seems much too early for AF, but one never knows with my whacky body. I'm also getting a burning ache right below my breasts, pretty much where my bra band is. Other than that no real signs of pregnancy or AF. Not much to do but wait and see.

Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## Lady_J

hey hun, sounds promising. I will keep checking back to see your progress. Fingers crossed !! :flower:


----------



## bernina

magicvw said:


> If it is just today, then I would start to feel excited it could be implantation. If you get some brown more or less every day though, it's likely to be pre-af spotting, possibly caused by low progesterone, or some other condition. I have suffered from pre-af spotting from 5/6 dpo for eons and noone knows why! It's horrible because it gets your hopes up every month. The month I got my bfp was the one when I didn't spot! Hoping it is implantation for you! xxx

Hiya Magic!

Just wondering if there was anything you found that helped with the spotting, like is there medicine/supplements you can take or do doctors say it's not really a concern when ttc? I'll be meeting with my fertility specialist probably within a month and just curious if there is anything I should be asking about (besides possible progesterone cream/suppositories). 

RustysWife, sorry to hijack your thread :blush:!!! How are you doing, I pulled up your chart but looks like it hasn't been updated. Are you temping this cycle?


----------



## abster

Hiya bernina,
Acupuncture is very helpful for balancing the hormones - I started having it recently because I have low progesterone levels (post-ov temps not high enough and a short luteal phase).

Also, there's a thread on here called Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone. It's great. Moves on from B6 to vitamin B complex (all the b vits, including folic acid). I'm taking slow-release 100mg B-complex tablets. They've helped loads of girls on here.

Check out the Increase Your Ferility Chances Naturally thread as well - also very good.

Good luck! 
Abi x


----------



## bernina

abster said:


> Hiya bernina,
> Acupuncture is very helpful for balancing the hormones - I started having it recently because I have low progesterone levels (post-ov temps not high enough and a short luteal phase).
> 
> Also, there's a thread on here called Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone. It's great. Moves on from B6 to vitamin B complex (all the b vits, including folic acid). I'm taking slow-release 100mg B-complex tablets. They've helped loads of girls on here.
> 
> Check out the Increase Your Ferility Chances Naturally thread as well - also very good.
> 
> Good luck!
> Abi x

Hi Abi and thank you for the reply!

I've been reading more and more about acupuncture and may have to seriously look into this soon. I'm not quite sure where to even begin to find a practitioner in our area, probably is something out there on the web, just need to start looking!

I tried to follow the vitamin b6 thread, but I ran out of steam by like page 50! Lots of information in there for sure! I started taking a balanced b50 complex a few days before the start of this cycle and am thinking of upping that to b100 when/if AF arrives. I have the timed release caplets so think I'll just take 2 spread throughout the day. Mystic started this month and lengthened her LP quite a bit in only 1 cycle!! So sounds promising! Just wish I could get used to the taste, I hate when I put it on my tounge before swallowing, tastes awful! :sick:

Thanks for the tip on the increasing fertility naturally thread, I'm off to search for that right now!!!!


----------



## bernina

Here is the link to Abi mentioned in case anyone else would like to read up.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...reasing-your-chances-fertility-naturally.html


----------



## magicvw

bernina said:


> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> If it is just today, then I would start to feel excited it could be implantation. If you get some brown more or less every day though, it's likely to be pre-af spotting, possibly caused by low progesterone, or some other condition. I have suffered from pre-af spotting from 5/6 dpo for eons and noone knows why! It's horrible because it gets your hopes up every month. The month I got my bfp was the one when I didn't spot! Hoping it is implantation for you! xxx
> 
> Hiya Magic!
> 
> Just wondering if there was anything you found that helped with the spotting, like is there medicine/supplements you can take or do doctors say it's not really a concern when ttc? I'll be meeting with my fertility specialist probably within a month and just curious if there is anything I should be asking about (besides possible progesterone cream/suppositories).
> 
> RustysWife, sorry to hijack your thread :blush:!!! How are you doing, I pulled up your chart but looks like it hasn't been updated. Are you temping this cycle?Click to expand...

Hey hun!

Hmm, in answer to your first question, no! My doctor had me on progesterone supps for months, based on what I told him, not on tests. (Medicine is a whole different ball game out here lol!) 

Sometimes I forgot to take them. Most of the time I spotted and sometimes I didn't, but there was no link between taking them and not spotting, so I went back to the doc and he agreed to test my progesterone levels after I pleaded! His view was that from my FF charts (I took them in) and what I told him, it was _definitely _low progesterone and it would definitely be preventing me from conceiving (we were approaching 18 months ttc at this stage), so he thought the tests were superfluous. 

No one was more surprised than him when my cd3 and cd21 tests came back normal! But I was actually already pregnant when the cd21 tests were done (although I didn't know it till several days later of course).

So it will always remain a mystery. It still happens, it's _always_ happened, but I have had 2 healthy babies. It took me ages to conceive but no one knows if it's the cause. A doctor in Portugal told me I had cervical lesions, a UK doctor told me it was a cervical infection & had me on antibiotics, others told me it could be an STD. All STD tests have come up clear, I have had billions of ultrasounds while preggers (they do them every month here) and no one has mentioned anything odd on the screen. I just don't know.

SOrry for writing such a long post which is ultimately unhelpful! Spotting is a nightmare because it can be caused by so many things (polyps, fribroids, endo, pregnancy, progesterone, stds, rough sex....) and doctors disagree whether it's actually a problem for conceiving or not. If you are worried, I would go and talk to a doc, but I would spend several hours on google first and go armed with lots of questions, and be prepared for no answers. Sorry. xxx


----------



## nikala

hi iv been havin brown/pink spotting 5 days after ovulation and been having some cramp on my left side its only lasted 1 day but still having cramp im not due my periods till 18th june iv been trying to concieve iv been reading up on it keeps coming back about pregnancy could i b preg?


----------



## binksmommy

Sounds like great news!!!


Hope you get your BFP Nikala!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi there. Did anyone get bfp? 

Currently 4dpo and have just noticed brown watery discharge. Trying to find if anyone got bfp after there the same xx


----------

